# Autosmart G101 for engine bay?



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

I've got plenty of AS G101 will this be ok to do the engine bay or will I need something like Megs Super Degreaser?

Thanks


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Nah G101 does a great job of cleaning engines infact i would say its better than the "hyped" megs stuff.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

i found it foams a lot may i am using to much or should i dilute it a tad


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Custom Detailers said:


> Nah G101 does a great job of cleaning engines infact i would say its better than the "hyped" megs stuff.


That will do for me :thumb:


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

Custom Detailers said:


> Nah G101 does a great job of cleaning engines infact i would say its better than the "hyped" megs stuff.


yep agree i no longer buy megs products to expensive....101 will do the job no problem....on a side note brought some reglaze last week..really like it and works out so cheap as the product has to be diluted....brought a big drum of megs qd many years ago cost over a hundred pounds.....the mark up on there goods must be unreal...you live and learn:thumb:


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

talisman said:


> yep agree i no longer buy megs products to expensive....101 will do the job no problem....on a sode note brought some reglaze last week..really like it and works out so cheap as the product has to be diluted....brought a big drum of megs qd many years ago cost over a hundred pounds.....the mark up on there goods must be unreal...you live and learn:thumb:


I also have some Reglaze. Smells great and works wonders. Very good value for money and also very good as a lube for claying


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

i always use g101 under the bonnet, brings the bay up spot on, i get the car warm, give it a light going over with the PW, then use g101 in a slightly stronger than recommended dilution and a long reach brush, PW it off, then spray AS finish all over the plastics, giveing them a good coating, then close the bonnet, go back to it an hour later and it shines like a good un! i use a few different brushes varying stiffness depending on how dirty the motor is, and i also use 0000 grade wire wool to clean any metal /ali in the bay


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

So what dilution rates do you guys go for on the G101 on engine bays?


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

probably 20:1


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

101 is one of the best products ive ever bought , great value for money and it does the job

never had any grime it wont shift...for engine bays i get a cheap sponge and work at all the surfaces with some 101 then rinse off and repeat any missed areas


----------

